# Ear tags



## Melba74 (Apr 25, 2014)

I am new to goat raising and just bought 2 registered pygmies. They of course came with ear tags. Do i have to leave the tags on? If not, how do i remove them?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You must leave them.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What are the letters and numbers on the tags? Are they stamped on or hand written? Are the goats tattooed?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Good questions GH. If they are tattooed and those are scrappie tags, then someone didnt know they didnt need them if tattooed. Id remove them anyways. I dont care who says what about were or when, I hate ear tags and would never have them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yep if tattooed you can take them out. I bought a few papered does that are tattooed and have the tags. I also hate tags. They are fine till the get tore out then you have a stupid looking goat. I tag kids then cut them out on my 'keepers'


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Melba74 said:


> I am new to goat raising and just bought 2 registered pygmies. They of course came with ear tags. Do i have to leave the tags on? If not, how do i remove them?


It depends on what kind of tag it is. If the tag has a stamped 2 letter state abbreviation followed by numbers, then it is a scrapie tag and must be left in. If it is a generic numbered tag - either prewritten or hand written - then it can be removed if you so desire. You can get a tag remover tool at your local farm/ranch supply store for a couple of dollars. Restrain the goat, hold the ear steady, position the "v" of the tool over the stud through the ear between the tag and the ear on the back side of the ear and give it a sharp tug. There is a razor in the tool that will cut the stud in the ear tag and it can then be removed.


----------



## Melba74 (Apr 25, 2014)

It just has numbers on it. Thank u everyone for the help. 8 really appreciate it.


----------



## Melba74 (Apr 25, 2014)

Do i need to have the goats tatooed? What is it for?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Tattoos are for registered goats. Where did you get the goats? What exactly is on the tag?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Just keep the tags with the goats' paperwork. Use side cutters to cut them out. 
Unless you sell or show, I wouldn't think it's anyone's business if they have tags or not.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a goat with a massive chunk missing from his ear...where his ear tag caught ripped out. So if you don't remove them, then they might accidentally remove the tags themselves! 

I have a doe who should have ear tags, but I got her breeder just to give me the tags so I could put it in her paperwork.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Scrappie tags and registration is so they can track the animal back to its origin if at some point the animal is tested and comes up positive. Testing is required at livestock sales. If you dont have one, they will charge you a few dollars to put on in and you will have to put your name and address down. You will then in a couple of weeks get a letter stating you sold animals and need to register for the program. And from what I hear, some fairs as well. A herd tattoo that is registered through a goat registry (ADGA, ABGA) to name a couple, acts in the same way as an ear tag. Now I am not sure if you can register a tattoo with the same state agency that does the ear tags, in place of the ear tags. As we are a registered herd with ADGA, we never have to deal with tags.

Now if these are your goats and you dont plan on selling or showing them, then there really is no need for a scrappies tag. So depending upon what your plans are will dictate what you need to do.


----------



## Melba74 (Apr 25, 2014)

I was finally able to get near them without them running away and the tags have the state and numbers on them. I am not going to show them or sell them so i am going to remove the tags.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Those sound like scrapies tags. Those need to be left in until the goat dies.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You should leave them in. If you choose not to keep the tags. Let's say you breed them and they test positive then you will need to know where that goat came from. Or if you do decide to sell you will end up having your info on the goat and again they will want to know where the goat or her parents came from. Bottom line don't toss the tags at best write down the #s and file away


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Melba74 (Apr 25, 2014)

Goats are castrated so no chance of breeding. I will put the tags in the filing cabinet


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Pet wethers are exempt from scrapies laws. Just file the tags, it's fine.


----------

